# any compatible wireless adapters?



## Bosox3 (Apr 6, 2010)

So I finally went ahead and purchased the Tivo Premiere DVR but I was wondering...is there any compatible wireless adapters that will work on it?

I really didn't feel like having to buy those tivo branded ones.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I use a wireless bridge (D-LINK DAP-1522). This will give you multiple ethernet ports that allows you to hook up multiple devices (e.g Tivo, XBOX, PlayStation, internet enabled TV's and AVR's, etc etc).


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

yeah, wireless bridge, or a wireless router that will work in access-point only mode is the best way to go.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm using Netgear WNHDE111 Wireless-N Bridge

It works much further and better than TiVo Wi-Fi Adapter, it is cheaper and provides 802.11n, something that TiVo Wi-Fi adapter as of now doesn't support.


----------



## megus (Apr 12, 2010)

Exactly what would one need to buy and how do you hook it up to the Tivo?


----------



## Jim_Kirk (Mar 18, 2010)

Let's assume you have a wireless router on your home network. You need to plug an ethernet cable into the TiVo unit and then into a Wireless game adapter [cable included with the Trendnet], which will then communicate directly to your router [just as if you had run a ethernet cable from the TiVo to the router].

You could use a bridge but this relatively inexpensive item will work fine:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156258&cm_re=trendnet_wireless_n-_-33-156-258-_-Product

The directions that come with it will tell you how to set it up using your PC. In brief, you remove the existing ethernet cable to your PC, hook up the Trendnet, use the CD to configure it to talk wirelessly to your network [confirmed by opening your browser and seeing pages appear]. You then remove it from the PC, take it to the TiVo, plug it in, and it will automatically communicate with your network and allow the TiVo to be hooked up to your network.

For more detail take a look at the Trendnet web site for the product:

http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=195_TEW-647GA&cat=42

Nice thing about a game adapter is once its set up and working on your PC you don't have to do anything except move it to the TiVo.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Critical point I noted on the other wireless question thread:

The Trendnet rocks, with one caveat. It seems you must disable WMM on the router side or you'll get a daily disconnect needing a reboot to fix. Once I found that little nugget and made the appropriate adjustment, works like a charm.

Some claim setting a StaticIP fixes it also, but I have not required that. Disabling WMM on my D-Link router seems to have fixed it for me. As far as I can tell this in no way affects performance.

-DPF


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

I see the trendnet only has one port on the back. Think it will work as the uplink in a 4-port switch so I can connect multiple devices?


----------



## megus (Apr 12, 2010)

Will this work better than the one from Tivo? You can buy it new on Amazon for $37.00 for the Tivo one.


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

megus said:


> Will this work better than the one from Tivo? You can buy it new on Amazon for $37.00 for the Tivo one.


If you have a wireless N router, then yes. The TiVo adapter is a wireless G adapter; these are wireless N adapters.

TiVo's wireless N adapter is set to be released next month and will be $90.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

The one I'm using, Netgear WNHDE111 802.11n, has 2 ethernet ports (compared to Trednet with 1 ethernet port). In my case, one ethernet port is connected to TiVo and another to Oppo Blu-Ray player. Works very well.

$57.24 or cheaper on Amazon


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

jmill said:


> The one I'm using, Netgear WNHDE111, has 2 ethernet ports (compared to Trednet with 1 ethernet port). In my case, one ethernet port is connected to TiVo and another to Oppo Blu-Ray player. Works very well.


I looked at that one, but I don't have a dual band router - WNR1000 is only 2.4ghz. The WNHDE111 seems to rely on either (1) having a 5ghz router or (2) two WNHDE111's. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## megus (Apr 12, 2010)

So if my router is a G router, it won't do me a lot of good to go to this way, right?


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

megus said:


> So if my router is a G router, it won't do me a lot of good to go to this way, right?


That would depend on if your router is always going to be G or not. Since the N adapter is backwards compatible with G, if there's a chance you'll move up to an N router soon, then maybe it makes sense to go with an N adapter now.

If you don't think you'll upgrade to an N router for a while, there's always the possibility the new TiVo N Adapter would come down in price by the time you upgrade as well...


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

vansmack said:


> I looked at that one, but I don't have a dual band router - WNR1000 is only 2.4ghz. The WNHDE111 seems to rely on either (1) having a 5ghz router or (2) two WNHDE111's. Am I wrong about that?


You're perfectly correct. You'd need either a 5GHz router or two WNHDE111.

My router is Netgear WNDR3700, so it was simple plug-n-play installation for me.

Another thing that sold me on WNHDE111's is that 5GHz usually is relatively clear and out of all wireless adapters (TiVo's own adapter, Trednet, Linksys) I've triede, Netgear gave me a longest range with 90% signal across the house. To compare, I was getting 45-50% with TiVo adapter and about 60-70% signal with Trendnet and Linksys.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

mvnuenen said:


> I use a wireless bridge (D-LINK DAP-1522). This will give you multiple ethernet ports that allows you to hook up multiple devices (e.g Tivo, XBOX, PlayStation, internet enabled TV's and AVR's, etc etc).


That will work, but having all those leds flashing away at night will keep me awake.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

tootal2 said:


> That will work, but having all those leds flashing away at night will keep me awake.


Valid point. I covered mine with black electrical tape. You can't see the tape from an aesthetics point (mine is sitting in plain view in the living room) and the LEDs still come through a little so you can see if the device is working properly.

I strongly recommend buying a bridge with as many ethernet ports as possible. Mine were filled in no time!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> I use a wireless bridge (D-LINK DAP-1522). This will give you multiple ethernet ports that allows you to hook up multiple devices (e.g Tivo, XBOX, PlayStation, internet enabled TV's and AVR's, etc etc).


I use half a dozen DAP1522 units. two as access points and four as wireless bridges. They work very well. Any 10/100 wired device I've connected to it has performed identically to be on a wireed connection, including TiVos.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I use half a dozen DAP1522 units. two as access points and four as wireless bridges. They work very well. Any 10/100 wired device I've connected to it has performed identically to be on a wireed connection, including TiVos.


Mmm... see a pattern here? We are both DAP-1522 & Premiere XL users, and actually HAPPY with our upgrade. I concur, the DAP-1522 has been nothing but performing excellently (of course, one does need to know how to set it up properly - no ip conflicts etc etc)


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

vansmack said:


> I see the trendnet only has one port on the back. Think it will work as the uplink in a 4-port switch so I can connect multiple devices?


I believe it does, but I have not tested that yet.

-DPF


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

DPF said:


> I believe it does, but I have not tested that yet.
> 
> -DPF


Thanks. Mine was delivered from Newegg this morning so I will try it tonight or tomorrow and report back. Seeing as how it's only got a 10/100 port and not a gig port, I could see a little choking with multiple devices running, but it should work in theory.


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

I can confirm that the Trendnet Network Adapter can be used with a switch (D-link 5-port) and connect multiple devices wirelessly to your network. I have a Premiere, HTPC and Slingbox all sharing one Trendnet Network Adapter...


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Sweet. Thanks for guinea-pigging!
-DPF


----------



## regimom (Jun 28, 2010)

SugarBowl said:


> yeah, wireless bridge, or a wireless router that will work in access-point only mode is the best way to go.


I just ordered a Premiere box. I have an extra wireless G router, will that really work in access-point only mode instead of buying a wireless bridge or a tivo adapter?


----------



## iwbyte (Dec 2, 2002)

DPF said:


> The Trendnet rocks, with one caveat. It seems you must disable WMM on the router side or you'll get a daily disconnect needing a reboot to fix. Once I found that little nugget and made the appropriate adjustment, works like a charm.
> 
> Some claim setting a StaticIP fixes it also, but I have not required that. Disabling WMM on my D-Link router seems to have fixed it for me. As far as I can tell this in no way affects performance.


What is 'WMM' ? I'm not familiar with that abbreviation. I'm getting semi-daily disconnects like you're referring to on my Trendnet.


----------



## atactic1987 (Apr 11, 2017)

I was able to re-purpose an old router as a wireless bridge with a free ROM, and instructions here:
Client Bridged - DD-WRT Wiki


----------

